# Boltek, Nexstorm



## Breitling (13 Abr 2008 às 13:27)

Google tradução automática para português: 

Olá todos. Eu sou novo aqui, sou da Galiza, Espanha. Sou um membro do pessoal Meteoclimatic (http://www.meteoclimatic.com). Estamos trabalhando em um novo relâmpago detecção de rede para a Espanha e Portugal. Gostaríamos de encontrar Boltek relâmpago detector utilizadores em Portugal que queiram colaborar com os seus dados em nosso projeto. Entre em contato conosco pelo luisgild @ telefonica.net para mais informações (Inglês ou Espanhol preferido, embora eu possa entender um pouco português). 

Graças a todos vós. 
Luis (Breitling)

---

Hello everybody. I am new here, I am from Galicia, Spain. I am a Meteoclimatic staff member (http://www.meteoclimatic.com). We are working on a new lightning detection network for Spain and Portugal. We would like to find Boltek lightning detector users in Portugal who wish to collaborate with their data in our project. Please contact me at luisgild @ telefonica.net for further information (English or Spanish preferred, although I can understand a bit portuguese).

Thanks to you all.
Luis (Breitling)

---

Hola todos. Soy nuevo aquí, vengo de Galicia, España. Soy miembro del equipo Meteoclimatic (http://www.meteoclimatic.com). Estamos trabajando en una nueva red de detección de rayos para España y Portugal. Nos gustaría encontrar usuarios del detector de rayos Boltek que quieran colaborar con nosotros. Pueden ponerse en contacto conmigo en el correo luisgild @ telefonica.net para ampliar información (prefiero en inglés o español, aunque entiendo un poco de portugués).

Gracias a todos.
Luis (Breitling).


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

boas

a equipa Portugalweather tem este 






mas existe algum desconto ??? 

é caro adquirir um detector desses.

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2008 às 20:05)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> eu tenho este
> 
> ...



Quanto é que te custou ?? mandas-te vir de onde??


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Breitling disse:


> Hola todos. Soy nuevo aquí, vengo de Galicia, España. Soy miembro del equipo Meteoclimatic (http://www.meteoclimatic.com). Estamos trabajando en una nueva red de detección de rayos para España y Portugal. Nos gustaría encontrar usuarios del detector de rayos Boltek que quieran colaborar con nosotros. Pueden ponerse en contacto conmigo en el correo luisgild @ telefonica.net para ampliar información (prefiero en inglés o español, aunque entiendo un poco de portugués).
> 
> Gracias a todos.
> Luis (Breitling).



Olá,

Actualmente não há nenhum equipamento desse em Portugal. Mas um ou dois membros do forum planeiam adquirir um mas não será para breve. Se forem com isso para a frente certamente que terão todo o interesse em se juntar a essa rede.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto é que te custou ?? mandas-te vir de onde??



boas

de França e custou 90€ mais portes mas quem fez a compra foi o twister

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (13 Abr 2008 às 22:17)

Pois...eu tb sou outro dos interessados em comprar o boltek. Mas o dinheiro não estica e para o comprar agora só se vende-se a estação 

Quando um dia....tiver esse equipamento claro que todos os dados irão estar disponiveis para quem quiser fazer uso deles.

Boa iniciativa


----------



## Breitling (13 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

Tradução de Google para Português: 

Graças Vince e HotSpot. Temos actualmente 8 detectores em Espanha. Um ou dois mais em Portugal seria perfeito! Por favor, caiu livre para falar conosco sempre que querem aderir nosso projeto. Dou-lhe uma imagem do nosso trabalho efectivo. 

Obrigado!

---

Thanks Vince and HotSpot. We currently have 8 detectors in Spain. One or two more in Portugal would be perfect !!  Please fell free to call us anytime you want to join our project. I give you a snapshot of our actual work.

Thanks !!

---

Gracias Vince y HotSpot. Actualmente tenemos 8 detectores en España. Uno o dos más en Portugal serían perfectos !!   Por favor siéntanse libres de contactar con nosotros en cualquier moment que deseen unirse a nuestro proyecto. Les dejo una imagen de nuestro trabajo actual.

Gracias !!


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

Parece-me ser um projecto muito, muito interessante!
Bom trabalho *Breitling* 


OFF TOPIC:
"caiu livre para falar conosco..." foi das traduções mais rebuscadas que eu já vi para dizer: "sintam-se à vontade para nos contactar..."


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 01:07)

Breitling disse:


> Gracias Vince y HotSpot. Actualmente tenemos 8 detectores en España. Uno o dos más en Portugal serían perfectos !!   Por favor siéntanse libres de contactar con nosotros en cualquier moment que deseen unirse a nuestro proyecto. Les dejo una imagen de nuestro trabajo actual.
> Gracias !!



Sim, seria perfeito. Actualmente é uma das maiores lacunas por cá. O Hotspot aqui há uns tempos esteve-me a mostrar as maravilhas destas redes Nexstorm que até mostram a progressão das tempestades, tudo em tempo real, algo que nós  não temos acesso. 

Será apenas uma questão de tempo, algum diria também haverá cá em Portugal. Agradeco-te teres falado do assunto, pode ser que desperte maior interesse na comunidade


----------



## Meteoabrantes (14 Abr 2008 às 11:55)

Boa tarde a todos,

Espero, brevemente, ter também em funcionamento um detector de trovoadas. 

HS


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

Meteoabrantes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Espero, brevemente, ter também em funcionamento um detector de trovoadas.
> 
> HS



Estas são excelentes noticias 

E em Abrantes a localização é excelente já que cobre todo o continente com excelente fiabilidade.

Ficamos todos a aguardar novidades.


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 18:27)

Meteoabrantes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Espero, brevemente, ter também em funcionamento um detector de trovoadas.
> 
> HS



seria excelente um detector de trovoadas...:


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

Nestas lojas vende-se:

http://www.skyview.co.uk/dept1/acatalog/___Boltek_LD250_Lightning_Detector.html

http://www.boltek.com/ld250.html

http://www.s-p-a-c-e.de/astro/boltek/body_boltek.html

...era bom era o poder comprar .... lol


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 21:35)

Breitling disse:


> Google tradução automática para português:
> 
> Olá todos. Eu sou novo aqui, sou da Galiza, Espanha. Sou um membro do pessoal Meteoclimatic (http://www.meteoclimatic.com). Estamos trabalhando em um novo relâmpago detecção de rede para a Espanha e Portugal. Gostaríamos de encontrar Boltek relâmpago detector utilizadores em Portugal que queiram colaborar com os seus dados em nosso projeto. Entre em contato conosco pelo luisgild @ telefonica.net para mais informações (Inglês ou Espanhol preferido, embora eu possa entender um pouco português).
> 
> ...



Qual é o link directo para esse projecto??


----------



## Meteoabrantes (14 Abr 2008 às 21:39)

Calma, rapaziada, o mais difícil é convencer a cara-metade... 

HS


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Abr 2008 às 22:03)

boas

o pessoal tem varias opções de compra e para varias carteiras.

já há muito tempo que a equipa ptweather está a namorar os detectores de trovoada,  pois sem duvida é um dos fenómenos que gostamos de capturar em vídeo, logo dá jeito saber se está a dar trovoada e onde. mas o valor dos detectores neste momento está acima das  possibilidades deste projecto  amador. 

foi por isso que a nossa primeira opção tenha caído no detector portátil e mais barato, claro que a ideia é ter um detector na pagina e dai tirar alguns proveitos, mas está para breve, ou não visto que muita gente quer um 

deixo aqui varias possibilidades de compra, ter em atenção que muitos destes detectores são vendidos por sites que não transportam  para o nosso país,  logo o melhor é ter alguma pessoa conhecida no local da compra para poder fazer o envio.


http://www.boltek.com/whats_new.html

http://www.ambientweather.com/lightning.html

http://www.scientificsales.com/Ligh...arms-s/4.htm?gclid=CMzz38G525ICFQFFMAodSWAU7A


deixo aqui também uma lista de links com o  sistema a funcionar e outro tipos de sistemas de detecção. até como construir um caseiro 

http://www.blitzortung.org/index.php?station=2&mode=7&map=6&lang=e

http://www.techlib.com/electronics/lightning.html

este é o nosso 

http://www.weathershop.com/strikealert.htm

abraços


----------



## Breitling (14 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

Tradução de Google para Português: 

Ele ainda é um projeto, estamos trabalhando para obtê-lo neste verão. Você pode entrar em contato conosco a http://www.meteoclimatic.com. 

O detector funciona por si só, mas que as capturas de muito ruído se não for corretamente configurado. Alguns deles trabalhando em conjunto em uma rede tem muitas vantagens. Você pode filtrar ruídos comparando individual greves e tempestades com o seu mais próximo detectores. Storm locais são mais precisos desta forma. 

Existem outras redes como StrikeStar, mas você precisa de um software cliente para enviar dados, e se você quiser fazer sua própria rede você tem que adicionar um servidor software para cerca de 3400 euros. Nós estamos trabalhando em uma rede de triangulação como essa, mas GRATUITAMENTE, sem qualquer custo para o cliente ou colaborador. Nós só precisa de um pequeno texto automático relatório cada 5 minutos. Voltamos a você um mapa com a localização exata de tempestades em toda a Península Ibérica, bem como a intensidade, velocidade e direcção, relâmpagos e alguns outros tipos de dados.

---

It is still a project, we are working to get it this summer. You can contact us at http://www.meteoclimatic.com.

The detector works fine by itself, but it catches a lot of noise if it is not properly configured. Working some of them together in a network has many advantages. You can filter noises comparing individual strikes and storms with your nearest detectors. Storm locations are more accurate in this way.

There are other networks like StrikeStar, but you need a client software to send data, and if you want to make your own network you have to add a server software for about 3400 euros. We are working in a triangulation network like that, but for FREE, without any cost for the client or collaborator. We only need a small automatic text report each 5 minutes. We return to you a map with the exact locations for the storms all around the Iberian Peninsula, as well as intensity, speed and direction, lightning types and some other data.

---

Todavía es un proyecto, esperamos tenerlo funcionando para este verano. Pueden contactarnos en http://www.meteoclimatic.com.

El detector funciona bien él solo, pero puede captar muchos ruidos si no está bien configurado. Varios detectores trabajando en red ofrecen bastantes ventajas. Se pueden filtrar los ruidos comparando los rayos y tormentas con los de los detectores vecinos. La localización de las tormentas es así mucho más exacta.

Hay otras redes similares como StrikeStar, pero se necesita un software para el envío de datos, y si se quiere montar una red propia, hace falta además software servidor por alrededor de 3400 euros. Nosotros trabajamos en una red similar, pero de forma LIBRE, sin coste para los colaboradores. Sólo necesitamos un breve informe de texto cada 5 minutos, y a cambio devolvemos un mapa con la localización exacta de las tormentas en toda la Península Ibérica, además de su intensidad, velocidad y dirección, tipos de rayos y otra información adicional.


----------



## Breitling (25 Abr 2008 às 07:43)

Tradução de Google para Português: 

Um novo detector Boltek está rodando na Galiza, que dá cobertura a uma grande parte de Portugal. Na esperança de ser útil para todos vós ....
http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/tormentas.php

A new Boltek lightning detector is running in Galicia, giving a nice Portugal coverage. Hoping to be usefull for you all...
http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/tormentas.php

Un nuevo detector Boltek está funcionando en Galicia, dando cobertura a una buena parte de Portugal. Espero que sea útil para ustedes....
http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/tormentas.php


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 08:09)

Que espetaculo


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

Nos últimos dias dediquei algum tempo ao sensor Nexstorm da Galiza. 
Pela observação regular que fiz e comparando à rede da AEMET não fiquei muito impressionado, antes pelo contrário. 
Serão estes detectores realmente fiáveis ou o da Galiza devido a limitações locais pode eventualmente não ser muito fiável para certas zonas dentro do seu raio de detecção? Ou será que a forma de de ultrapassar problemas desse tipo é precisamente criar redes que façam triangulações ? Como não percebo muito do assunto penso que seria uma boa ideia discutir o assunto por aqui.


----------



## Breitling (11 Mai 2008 às 19:24)

Sim, você tem razão. O detector da Galícia está instalado provisoriamente em uma moradia, precisamente porque está fazendo testes de triangulação. Seus dados não serão sempre confiáveis até que não esteja colocado na sua localização definitiva: o aeroporto de Rozas (LERO).

Em qualquer caso, um único detector é capaz de determinar muito bem a direção do núcleo tormentoso, mas não a distância. Por isso a triangulação seja o único sistema confiável para determinar a posição exata das tempestades. Adjunto um exemplo das últimas provas realizadas, há só três dias. Se vê claramente que a triangulação é o caminho a seguir.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 16:22)

Obrigado pelas explicações e sobretudo por esses mapas que dão para perceber então a melhoria introduzida pelas triangulações.

Diz-me só uma coisa. Esses cálculos são depois feitos por um software dedicado e não o original que vem com os detectores, certo ? Esse software é da própria Nextstorm ou é desenvolvido por vocês no Meteoclimatic ?


----------



## Breitling (16 Mai 2008 às 09:09)

Certo. Os detectores individuais mostram os raios e os agrupamentos que Nexstorm há com eles e considera núcleos tormentosos. As triangulações se fazem com software próprio de Meteoclimatic (ainda em fase de prova) e o mapa final estará disponível para os usuários e visitantes de Meteoclimatic. É o projeto do qual falava no início deste fio.

Aproveito a ocasião para convidar a todos os portugueses a fazer parte da "família Meteoclimatic". Já contamos com alguns de vós e estamos encantados que assim seja. Os dados de vossas estações servirão para seguir elaborando produtos gratuitos como os que já podeis ver no site: mapa de intensidades de chuva (não é um radar mas se parece muito), mapa de você cota de neve (há zonas em Portugal com problemas de neve?), mapa de risco de incêndios, etc.. E outros futuros como são o de tempestades, estado do céu (medido pelas estações), etc.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mai 2008 às 10:27)

Já contas lá com a minha estação. Venho reforçar o pedido do Breitling para colocarem lá as vossas estações. Não é preciso ter uma estação online para fazer lá arquivo de dados, a estação do "LIDL" também dá porque é possivel introduzir dados manualmente. E quem tem lá estações, toca a pedir a certificação.


----------



## Breitling (5 Jun 2009 às 09:42)

Saudações de novo desde a Espanha. Mudei a situação do detector de tempestades da Galícia, agora é capaz de ver muito melhor a atividade de Portugal. Estou ainda ajustando seus resultados, mas agora são melhores que antes. Utilizo para calibrarlo os mapas de raios tanto de Aemet como de IM. Lhes lembro os enlaces para vê-lo:

http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/tormentas.php (atualizado cada minuto)
http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/nexstorm.jpg (atualizado cada minuto)

Também há outro detector instalado na zona centro de Espanha que pode dar cobertura a Portugal: http://www.meteotietar.com/StormVue.html


----------

